# Why the Giant OCR C3??



## evans08 (Aug 27, 2007)

i am fairly new to the road biking scene and am currently considering buy a Giant OCR C3. The componantary that comes with this bike is mainly tiagra with some 2200. However i can purchase a Felt f85 with ultegra/105 for 100$ cheaper. I realise that the giant has a full carbon fibre frame. Is this the only reason why it costs more?? Does this compensate for the price and lesser quality componantary?? Am i simply paying more for the brand 'giant'?? has felt got a bad reputation??? 
Any help would be greatly appreciated
cheers


----------



## bonkmiester (Sep 23, 2005)

evans08 said:


> i am fairly new to the road biking scene and am currently considering buy a Giant OCR C3. The componantary that comes with this bike is mainly tiagra with some 2200. However i can purchase a Felt f85 with ultegra/105 for 100$ cheaper. I realise that the giant has a full carbon fibre frame. Is this the only reason why it costs more?? Does this compensate for the price and lesser quality componantary?? Am i simply paying more for the brand 'giant'?? has felt got a bad reputation???
> Any help would be greatly appreciated
> cheers


...comparing the f85 to the OCR C3 is an apples to oranges comparison...

...you should compare the "Z" series Felt with the OCR series from Giant, that way you are comparing bikes built for similar purposes...relaxed frame geometries...

...maybe the Z35 vs the OCR C3 would be a better comparison...price points are similar too...


...FWIW: the LBS in my area that carries Giant specs the OCR C3 with a mix of 105 [brifters, Fder, Rder], Truvativ [cranks] & Tektro [trakes]....wheels vary...

...I suspect that the shops have some options when it comes to ordering and specs....you should check around w/ other Giant shops...

...many OCR C3 owners that post here have sold off everything but the frame on e-bay and built them up to their own specs...

...HTH...


----------



## Sixtwo (Sep 2, 2007)

I bought a 2006 OCR C3 last week at a great price and upgraded the tires/wheels to Michelin Pro2Race/Kysrium Elite and the bar/stem to Easton EC90 carbon/EA90...my main reason for this purchase was the favorable review Consumer Reports gave the OCR C3 in its June 2006 issue...


----------

